
Ask HN: Freelancing tips - anymys
I want to do freelancing as a career. I know basic HTML&#x2F;CSS JS. Where do I go from here? how much can I expect to make my first year as a freelancer? Is freelancing better than working for big company? I prefer to work from home.
======
ahazred8ta
[basic HTML/CSS/JS]

You'll be competing with a million web developers from Pakistan and the
Philippines. Good luck.

~~~
hawkice
Full disclosure: The best way to compete with them is to know something very
specific about not-technology. Laypeople do not understanding the difference
between basic and advanced technical skills, even if they did it wouldn't be
particularly relevant to them, even if it was foreign skilled workers often
learn technology just as deeply as Americans, but more importantly than all of
that: If you can help people use technology to solve a non-technology related
problem, this is where your native use of English and understanding of
American culture really starts paying dividends. It's exceptionally hard to
replicate that understanding from another country -- perhaps impossible.

